# font-programm



## teene (20. Februar 2002)

hello all,

welches programm ist denn wohl am besten zum erstellen eigener fonts?
hab da von plugins für freehand gehört und es gibt auch eigene programme... hat irgendjemand damit erfahrung?

vieles danke ....
t.*


----------



## Shiivva (20. Februar 2002)

imho sind die Besten fontographer und fontlab...beide allerdings
teuer :/

Corel Draw kannst Du auch benutzen oder softy...


----------



## teene (21. Februar 2002)

teuer... hmmm
dann begeb ich mich wohl mal auf die suche...
dankesehr

t.*


----------

